# a nooby drawing



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 1, 2011)

so yeah i was just bored and made a random drawing what do you think? (im not so good at drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 1, 2011)

You definitely have potential. Keep practicing, I think you'll definitely improve quickly.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 2, 2011)

thnx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the only thing for me that's still to difficult to draw are the eyes


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hahaha. Clover is freaky in ending 4 I think. Nice job btw.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 8, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> thnx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea eyes are usual the hardest thing to draw but i like the drawing theres talent in them hands


----------



## Sop (Jun 8, 2011)

Good job! I used to draw heaps when I was little (2) and all drew was monkeys and dinosaurs but then when I was 8 I started reading manga and playing games (more) and I used to be really good at drawing, but now I suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 8, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Good job! I used to draw heaps when I was little (2) and all drew was monkeys and dinosaurs but then when I was 8 I started reading manga and playing games (more) and I used to be really good at drawing, but now I suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just like that when i was a kid i always drawed like random circles or lines.
but now people say im creative i must say that i really improved


----------



## pistone (Jun 8, 2011)

congr a very nice drawing


----------

